# Mass Bills



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I was browsing the pending bills up at the State House and there's a heck of a lot of GOOD ones-PENDING. There's also a few that are, eh-hem, interesting. Here's one of the interesting ones.

*Bill H.2196 188th (Current)*

*An Act to prohibit inappropriate language use by sworn law officers.*

By Mr. Swan of Springfield, a petition (accompanied by bill, House, No. 2196) of Benjamin Swan, Gloria L. Fox and Paul R. Heroux for legislation to prohibit the use of inappropriate language by public safety officers in the Commonwealth. Public Safety and Homeland Security.
Sponsors: 
Benjamin Swan
Status: 
Referred to Joint Committee on Public Safety and Homeland Security

I couldn't copy and paste the body of the bill, so to read it, go here:
https://malegislature.gov/Bills/188/House/H2196


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Bill S.1151 188th (Current)*

*An Act relative to the safety of law enforcement officers*

By Mr. Michael O. Moore, a petition (accompanied by bill, Senate, No. 1151) of Michael O. Moore, Paul K. Frost and Bruce E. Tarr for legislation relative to the safety of law enforcement officers. Public Safety and Homeland Security.
Sponsors: 
Michael O. Moore
Status: 
Referred to Joint Committee on Public Safety and Homeland Security

A hearing was scheduled for 06/27/13. There's no indication that anything came of it.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Benjamin Swan is a race baiting political hack. He's the uncle of the head of the Springfield NAACP Talbert Swan. Who's a race baiter like his uncle,


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

https://malegislature.gov/Bills/188/Senate/S1722

Something we've all demanded for a LONG time. One of a couple of bills out there concerning pursuits.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

niteowl1970 said:


> Benjamin Swan is a race baiting political hack. He's the uncle of the head of the Springfield NAACP Talbert Swan. Who's a race baiter like his uncle,


At first I thought it was against swearing and my reaction was, WTF? Then I read it. I'm not AGAINST the idea, but a LAW? Come one fer goodness sake. SILLY!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

What will the MPA say about this? I mean, details are protected and there's nothing said about Ch. 90.
*Bill H.2351 188th (Current)*

*An Act relative to campus police officers' powers*

By Mr. Golden of Lowell, a petition (accompanied by bill, House, No. 2351) of Thomas A. Golden, Jr. and Thomas J. Calter relative to detail work by campus police officers. Public Service.
Sponsors:
Thomas A. Golden, Jr.
Status: Referred to Joint Committee on Public Service

Section 1. Chapter 22C, Section 63 of the Massachusetts General Laws shall be amended in paragraph 1, line 7, by striking out the words "regular police officers" and inserting in place thereof the words: "state police officers". 

Section 2. Chapter 22C, Section 63 of the Massachusetts General Laws is hereby amended by adding after the words "in or upon lands or structures owned, used or occupied by such college, university, or other institution or hospital" at the end of the first paragraph, the following new words *"or roads and lands contiguous to institutional property."* Such expansion of jurisdiction shall not allow such officers to work paid details in this new area that would have traditionally been worked by municipal and state police officers.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> https://malegislature.gov/Bills/188/Senate/S1722
> 
> Something we've all demanded for a LONG time. One of a couple of bills out there concerning pursuits.


That's bill will go no wear except in to committee to die.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Committees DO seem to be the grave yard of many bills, both good and bad.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Fuckin' A!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I posted about Swans little bill a while back. It's probably in Idiot News Articles, where he belongs. Hopefully he doesn't croak while it's on the burner or they'll shove it through to "honor him."

He's nothing more than a race-bating, anti-cop activist who swoops in after incidents involving his recidivist constituents suggests racism on the part of police. On par with other veteran legislators in this state, he has accomplished nothing beneficial to improving the area.



> Swan said he takes pride in his constituent service, and has been a strong supporter of education, school construction, health and youth development. One of his top priorities will be to create a comprehensive youth development office within the Department of Public Health, intended to engage youth in after-school activities and learning experiences, he said.


Springfield public schools are a failure and the "youth center" across from WMCAC that we used for a couple weeks in the academy was a dump with dried blood all over the floors and sinks hanging out of the walls. Great job, Ben...



> "I can still dance," Swan, 79, said with a big smile. "I can do the limbo, the salsa and cha-cha-cha. I get respect for my age, because I use it now and then."


Yeah, that's not the only personal characteristic you use to your advantage. Nonetheless, knowing that every other word out of the Cops mouths in that war zone is FUCK, as his constituents shoot at them in the streets, and accuse them of shit they didn't do, he decided to continue to be a thorn in their side, since he gets his rocks off by fostering an "Us against them" anti-police environment in the city.

I'll close my rant by saying FUCK YOU, Swan.
You and your ignorant constituents are the FUCKING problem:
*Springfield named #1 most segregated city*

http://www.wwlp.com/dpp/news/local/hampden/springfield-named-1-most-segregated-city

*Springfield state Rep. Ben Swan says U.S. at fault in Liberia*

http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2008/12/springfield_state_rep_ben_swan.html
*Massachusetts Reps. Cheryl Coakley-Rivera and Benjamin Swan wear hoodies in Trayvon Martin protest at Statehouse*

http://www.masslive.com/politics/index.ssf/2012/03/massachusetts_reps_cheryl_coak.html

*Criminally charging videographer who captured alleged police beating of Melvin Jones lll during traffic stop would set dangerous precedent, activists say*

http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2011/08/criminally_charging_videograph.html

And lastly, another bill to reduce standards for your lazy constituents who have had the same opportunities as everyone else for over fifty years:
*An Act to eliminate the use of the MCAS for high school graduation.*

https://malegislature.gov/Bills/188/House/H504


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

I thought I'd post this link.....

www.malegislature.gov/bills/188/House/H2196

Unbelieveable (Maybe not knowing the districts these "People" represent)


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Here's a thread from 10 years ago where the same Bill was proposed.

http://masscops.com/threads/no-more-shitbird.955/#post-9644


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks Hound... Of all the people who posted it 10 years ago.. Gil... Masscops legend.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

*The Judgement*

The officer stood and faced his God, Which must always come to pass. 
He hoped his shoes were shinning, Just as brightly as his brass. 

Step forward now, Officer, How shall I deal with you? 
*Have you always turned the other cheek? To my church have you been true? *

*The officer squared his shoulder and said, No, Lord, I guess I ain't, *
*Because those of us who carry badges can't always be a saint. *
*I've had to work most Sundays, And at times my talk was rough, *
*And sometimes I've been violent Because the streets are tough. *

But I never took a penny That wasn't mine to keep.. 
Though I worked a lot of overtime, when the bills got too steep. 

And I never passed a cry for help Though at times I shook with fear. 
And sometimes, God forgive me, I've wept an unmanly tear. 

I know I don't deserve a place among the people here. 
They never wanted me around except to calm their fear. 

If you've a place for me here, Lord, it needn't be so grand. 
I never expected or had too much, But if you don't...I'll understand.

There was silence all around the throne, where the saints often trod.
As the officer waited quietly for the judgment of his God. 

Step forward now, Officer. You've borne your burdens well. 
Come walk a beat on heaven's streets, You've done your time in hell

- _Author Unknown_ 

In fact, on some days the amount of curse words available is insufficient to meet my demands.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Hearing scheduled for 10/03/2013 from 10:00 AM-12:30 PM in A-2


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Why isn't this douche more concern with illegal immigration draining the coffers of the Commonwealth or with EBT, and health care fraud instead he is wasting everyone's time with this non-sensical bill.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Why isn't this douche more concern with illegal immigration draining the coffers of the Commonwealth or with EBT, and health care fraud instead he is wasting everyone's time with this non-sensical bill.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

We'll all soon sound like Andy Taylor, Darn it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lawmaker pulls support from 'cursing' bill *

A state lawmaker who co-sponsored a bill that could have gotten police officers fired for cursing or using racial slurs while interacting with the public has withdrawn his support of the proposal.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/bost...bill/-/9848842/22328540/-/tlbx8i/-/index.html


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

OOOh, OOOOh looky! A back-peddling politician, don't see that too often! BWA HA HA HA!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm guessing he sobered up and said, "I SPONSORED *WHAT*?????"


----------

